# “Exciting and authentic. Don’t miss this one!” W.E.B. Griffin



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The Gate
Yes, the topic might seem a bit touchy given recent events, but the reality is the Japanese did have a nuclear weapons program in World War II. And very extensive biological and chemical program and used those weapons especially against the Chinese-- ever heard of Unit 731 in Manchuria?

What if the Japanese succeeded in their atomic bomb program in World War II? And what if the legacy of that program has sat in a submarine at the base of the Golden Gate Bridge for all the decades since then?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your book, Bob!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and *more*, is included in our Forum Decorum. Be sure to read it thoroughly and check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Jenni (Feb 20, 2011)

Bob Mayer said:


> The Gate
> Yes, the topic might seem a bit touchy given recent events, but the reality is the Japanese did have a nuclear weapons program in World War II. And very extensive biological and chemical program and used those weapons especially against the Chinese-- ever heard of Unit 731 in Manchuria?
> 
> What if the Japanese succeeded in their atomic bomb program in World War II? And what if the legacy of that program has sat in a submarine at the base of the Golden Gate Bridge for all the decades since then?
> ...


I think the W.E.B Griffin quote is right on. "Exciting and authentic". I remember when I first read this book. My step-father had given it to me to read and he warned me I wouldn't be able to put it down. Read it in one sitting. Literally didn't put it down.

Interesting that this is the first cover I did for you, and I think its one of my better ones.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The Gate
What if the Japanese succeeded in their atomic bomb program in World War II? And what if the legacy of that program has sat in a submarine at the base of the Golden Gate Bridge for all the decades since then?
"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffinhttp://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-GATE-ebook/dp/B0032AMC3S/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-GATE-ebook/dp/B0032AMC3S/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin

http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-GATE-ebook/dp/B0032AMC3S/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-GATE-ebook/dp/B0032AMC3S/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-GATE-ebook/dp/B0032AMC3S/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-GATE-ebook/dp/B0032AMC3S/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Insert Quote
Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-GATE-ebook/dp/B0032AMC3S/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-GATE-ebook/dp/B0032AMC3S/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin









http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-GATE-ebook/dp/B0032AMC3S/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-GATE-ebook/dp/B0032AMC3S/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-GATE-ebook/dp/B0032AMC3S/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-GATE-ebook/dp/B0032AMC3S/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-GATE-ebook/dp/B0032AMC3S/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-GATE-ebook/dp/B0032AMC3S/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-GATE-ebook/dp/B0032AMC3S/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-GATE-ebook/dp/B0032AMC3S/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-GATE-ebook/dp/B0032AMC3S/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-GATE-ebook/dp/B0032AMC3S/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-GATE-ebook/dp/B0032AMC3S/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

You have some great hooks for your books, Bob.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-GATE-ebook/dp/B0032AMC3S/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-GATE-ebook/dp/B0032AMC3S/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-GATE-ebook/dp/B0032AMC3S/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-GATE-ebook/dp/B0032AMC3S/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Bob Mayer said:


> Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
> Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
> What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
> What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?
> ...


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-GATE-ebook/dp/B0032AMC3S/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-GATE-ebook/dp/B0032AMC3S/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-GATE-ebook/dp/B0032AMC3S/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-GATE-ebook/dp/B0032AMC3S/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-GATE-ebook/dp/B0032AMC3S/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-GATE-ebook/dp/B0032AMC3S/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-GATE-ebook/dp/B0032AMC3S/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-GATE-ebook/dp/B0032AMC3S/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

This looks great, Bob. But, somehow, the link didn't work for me.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

acellis said:


> This looks great, Bob. But, somehow, the link didn't work for me.


Thanks for letting me know-- here's the correct one

http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Could you update the link for your American Customers?

This title is not available for customers from: 
United States


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

The link works-- just have to click on Kindle version if that's what you want

http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-The-Gate-ebook/dp/B005V4RQ34/ref=kinw_dp_ke


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Bob Mayer said:


> The link works-- just have to click on Kindle version if that's what you want
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-The-Gate-ebook/dp/B005V4RQ34/ref=kinw_dp_ke


page one, link one.  [URL=http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0032AMC3S/]http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0032AMC3S/?tag=kbpst-20[/url]


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Susan JP Owens (Jan 14, 2014)

This is on my TBR list!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Near the end of World War II Germany sent two U-Boats with all their uranium to Japan.
Unit 731 was the Japanese Special Weapons unit, developing chemical, biological and nuclear weapons and killing tens of thousands of prisoners in the process.
What if their nuclear program succeeded? There are some OSS documents regarding a nuclear explosion in Manchuria near the end of the War.
What if their were two bombs? And one was still around?

"Mayer had me hooked from the very first page." Stephen Coonts
"Exciting and authentic. Don't miss this one!" W.E.B. Griffin







http://www.amazon.com/Black-Ops-Gate-Bob-Mayer/dp/0984257527/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330289746&sr=8-1


----------

